# Rafale fighter crashes in southern France



## v2 (Dec 7, 2007)

Paris - The pilot of a Rafale fighter-jet was killed when his aircraft crashed during a training flight in southern France, a French Air Force spokesman said Friday. 

The cause of the crash, the first ever of a Rafale, was not known, but weather conditions were bad when the accident occurred late Thursday. The body of the pilot, who was described as very experienced, was found Friday. 

The Rafale is built by Dassault Aviation, which has failed to sell a single plane outside of France.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## T4.H (Dec 8, 2007)

**** happens...

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 9, 2007)

Rest In Peace


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## T4.H (Dec 9, 2007)

And this at a time, when they have the chance to sell the Rafael to Lybia.
Perhaps on monday we know more.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 9, 2007)

My condolences to the family!


----------

